# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Licht bij slapenloosheid

## Vacgl

Ik word 's nachts regelmatig wakker en dan doe ik het licht aan om uit mijn bed te komen of te lezen. Die blootstelling aan licht draagt waarschijnlijk bij aan de ontregeling van mijn slaap-waak ritme:
http://www.cmse.ch/pdf/colloque_14_o...circadiens.pdf
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3630978/
http://ericlevonian.com/cptr/pharmac...r%20nature.pdf
Vooral fel blauw licht schijnt het slaap-waak ritme te beïnvloeden. 
Ik zoek daarom een bril die licht tegenhoud dat mijn slaap-waak ritme beïnvloed of een lamp die enkel licht uitstraalt dat weinig invloed op mijn slaap-waak ritme heeft.
Nu zie ik op allerlei plaatsen lampen te koop om zoveel mogelijk invloed te hebben op het slaap-waak ritme, vooral om 's ochtends beter op te kunnen staan (e.g. http://www.lichttherapie.nl/, http://shop.goodlite.nl/), maar erg weinig over manieren om niet op het verkeerde moment blootgesteld te worden aan blauw licht.
Weet iemand een adres voor brillen en/of lampen, waar ik zeker van kan zijn dat ze alleen de juiste golflengten doorgeven?

----------


## Leontien

Ik zou het niet weten. Ik zelf wordt ook geregeld wakken 's nachts en dan doe ik geen lichten aan. Alles doe ik op gevoel en licht dat wel doorschijnt door de lantaarns buiten. Ik weet dat dat niet voor een ieder is weggelegd. Mijn man kan bijvoorbeeld niet zonder licht zich bewegen in huis. Als ik jouw verhaal zo lees, krijg ik ook het idee dat je liever licht aan hebt als je er even uit gaat. Klopt dat?

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik lichttherapie adviseren, waardoor de melatonineproductie weer hersteld wordt.

----------


## Suuzje

Volgens mij moet je geen bril zoeken, maar een oplossing zoeken voor het regelmatig wakker worden in de nacht. Adike heeft gelijk, zo'n lichttherapielamp kan je hier juist bij helpen. Door de lamp in de ochtend te gebruiken, wordt je slaap-waakritme herstelt waardoor je slaaphormoonspiegels in de avond beter wordt opgebouwd en je makkelijk inslaapt en doorslaapt. Door te gaan lezen activeer je je hersenen, wat juist de situatie verslechtert. Ik heb veel ervaring met lichttherapie opgedaan. Het werkt heel goed, heeft geen bijwerkingen. Je kan het zelfs zonder aankooprisico uitproberen. Zie de tevredenheidsgarantie van goodlite.nl Ook in het voorjaar en zomer werkt zo'n lamp heel goed tegen slaapproblemen, dus niet alleen bij eenwinterdepressie.

----------


## Vriesvar

Een lichttherapielamp zal je zeker goed helpen tegen je slaapproblemen. Je herstelt het bioritme waardoor je lichaam in de avond juist voldoende slaaphormoon zal aanmaken en overdag juist niet. Ik heb een litebook. Kijk NU eens op ibood.nl: hele mooie aanbieding!

----------


## PsycholoogJanSchrans

In Nederland en Vlaanderen bestaan in sommige Universitaire ziekenhuizen slaaplabo's waar men ernstige slaapproblemen grondig kan laten onderzoeken. Ook voor slaapproblemen geldt de regel dat men eerst over een duidelijke en uitsluitende diagnose dient te beschikken vooraleer een behandeling kan worden opgestart! De eerste stap is echter uw huisarts.

----------

